# Creepy Uncle " Joe " is All In For 2020, Talk About A Worthless Candidate !!



## nononono (Apr 25, 2019)

*The fact that this " Creep " is in the Presidential Race shows just how *
*desperate the Criminal Democratic Party is for a candidate....*
*75 years old ( New Hair Plugs and all...) !*
*This is literally the same scenario we have ALL witnessed with*
*Soccer Clubs.....*
*The desperation to fill that " Last " spot...*
*The desperation to fill that " Coaching " position....*
*The desperation to fill that " Team " opening....*

*Etc, Etc, Etc.......*


*




*


*




*


* You can see the D.E.S.P.E.R.A.T.I.O.N.   !*


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 25, 2019)

nononono said:


> *The fact that this " Creep " is in the Presidential Race shows just how *
> *desperate the Criminal Democratic Party is for a candidate....*
> *75 years old ( New Hair Plugs and all...) !*
> *This is literally the same scenario we have ALL witnessed with*
> ...


----------



## nononono (Apr 26, 2019)

*Bob.....Bob....Bob.....move those stubby finger of yours*
*down a couple of rows and hit space......cause you sure need it.*


----------

